# Polished down kanji on a new JNS Tanaka?



## g-unit (Oct 10, 2022)

Hi all. I'm still a little new here, but I got my first JNS Tanaka today from Maksim's new batch of 240s. I noticed that the kanji seems pretty polished down for a brand new knife. Other images I've seen of this knife show much more distinct characters. Is this normal? Has anyone else seen this on a new knife?


----------



## silylanjie (Oct 10, 2022)

I have Tanaka W#1 that I bought from Sugi that's similar, so I wouldn't worry too much about it.

This one: Yoshikazu Tanaka Wide Bevel W1 Shirogami Damascus 210 Gyuto - Dark Cocobolo and horn


----------



## g-unit (Oct 10, 2022)

Thanks! That makes me feel better. It's such a minor thing, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't an indicator of something else, especially since this was a big purchase for me.


----------



## Delat (Oct 11, 2022)

I’d be happy they smoothed it out. I’ve had rough kanji leave scratches on my magnetic rack.


----------



## g-unit (Oct 11, 2022)

That’s a good point. I’m not even sure if polished is the right word. I don’t know enough about how kanji characters are applied (stamped, chiseled, etched, etc., and before vs after sharpening), so this may be a case of a softer stamp instead of an aggressive post polish. The dimensions of the spine match up with expectations, so I’m happy.


----------



## IMakeOnionsCry (Oct 11, 2022)

From what I can tell the kanji typically goes on early, so this is quite common in varying degrees. I'd say it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 16, 2022)

Nothing to worry about. The kanji on JNS version of Tanaka is probably stamped on before grinding/sharpening so it is pretty normal. 

Besides, the font the JNS Tanaka uses is the most ordinary font for printing and has zero design/style in it (unlike the beautiful stamp of Konosuke or Hitohira), so I wouldn’t feel bad about losing it anyway. I’d rather have them on the hidden tang instead of on the blade given how they look to be honest.


----------



## g-unit (Oct 16, 2022)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Nothing to worry about. The kanji on JNS version of Tanaka is probably stamped on before grinding/sharpening so it is pretty normal.
> 
> Besides, the font the JNS Tanaka uses is the most ordinary font for printing and has zero design/style in it (unlike the beautiful stamp of Konosuke or Hitohira), so I wouldn’t feel bad about losing it anyway. I’d rather have them on the hidden tang instead of on the blade given how they look to be honest.


Thanks for your response! This is helpful - I've learned so much from KKF.


----------

